# Not really art but...



## Gabriel007 (Jul 26, 2011)

Not really art but I dabble in PS and AE creating avatars and wallpapers for friends.
I'm mighty proud of them and hope you guys enjoy them anyway


----------



## GuruGeorge (Jul 30, 2011)

Enjoyed all of them!


----------



## Gabriel007 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------

